# Adjustable seating??



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm contemplating changing out my original seating in my 66 to something that would still be close to original but have the adjusting tilt feature. When did the GTO go to adjustable tilt seating and how close to looking original would I be looking at? Also, would it be a simple swap out or am I looking at having to mod the railing? 

-X


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The GTO had an optional reclining passenger seat starting 1966. The optional headrest equipped seats usually had this option. You could not get the recliner without the headrest. Unfortunately, it was only available for the passenger side!! Maybe you could find one and convert it. Be prepared to spend big $$$. In more than 30 years of GTO'ing, I've run into ONE early GTO that had this option, and it belongs to a gentleman on this forum!!! I've never seen any of these seats in my many junkyard crawls.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X, I am pretty sure that 67 GTO had apower seat option that went forward/back, and up/down called 4way. I am not sure it tilted also.....There was a 6 way option for bench seats.....I had a 73 Riviera with bucket seats they were 6 way...perhaps you could find a version of this system and use it...I will look into this further and post again. Eric


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Eric, really just looking for the tilt since when I ride in the GTO being as tall as I am My head just about hits the roof. The up and down would work, but I'm just trying to get the seats to decline.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the power tracks MAY actually make the seat ride higher. I will try to find out. You may have to "customize" a set....... ppurfield is about 6'8" ! He put 2004-2006 GTO seats in his 67, and moved them back some. they are nice looking seats. Send him a PM and get some feedback from him. I am a shorty 6'1":lol: :cheers Eric


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Shoot your taller than I am, but I still seem to only have about an inch - inch/half to the roof.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You must be long in the torso and short legged. My wife is 1" shorter than me but her inseam is 3 " longer !! She's all legs. When she sits in her car, she looks short but when I get in her car, I have to move the seat forward to reach the pedals. 
There are aftermarket brackets now that position the seat rearwards a couple inches by bolting to the existing floor brackets and then the seats bolt to the extenders. Don't know if the extra leg length would help but the seat tilts back more in that position too. Heck, put a half inch spacer under the front legs with longer bolts for the tilt and see if that helps.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I actually did the opposite in my 67...spine problem causes me to have to sit up straight. I put shims under the rear seat mounts....worked very well.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

hey does anyone have any more info as to where I could get those extended brackets?? I'm 6 ft 7 in and I could use the extra leg room. (36 inseam) But I also solved the hitting the head on the roof problem.......I got a convertible....LOL


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can fabricate them yourself or have a metal shop do it...fairly easy project


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BYTOR84 said:


> hey does anyone have any more info as to where I could get those extended brackets?? I'm 6 ft 7 in and I could use the extra leg room. (36 inseam) But I also solved the hitting the head on the roof problem.......I got a convertible....LOL


Well, I used to see them all over eBay but they didn't show up in a search. The only ones I can find now are listed for Camaros. I don't know if the tracks are the same as the a bodies or if they would work. Here's a link.

Camaro Bucket Seat Track Extenders, Driver''s Side 1967-69


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

glumin said:


> Hi
> If you are driving in your car, you have no business at same time using computer or cell phone or anything else that might distract you from driving safety.If you are using computer in an office setting, you need to study up on ERGONOMICS, which is not just your seating arrangements, it is also whether the keyboard is at a comfortable height, whether there is lighting glare, the monitor resolution does not cause any eyestrain.
> 
> Cheers!


WTH are you talking about:confused


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I think the power tracks MAY actually make the seat ride higher. I will try to find out. You may have to "customize" a set....... ppurfield is about 6'8" ! He put 2004-2006 GTO seats in his 67, and moved them back some. they are nice looking seats. Send him a PM and get some feedback from him. I am a shorty 6'1":lol: :cheers Eric


I put in front bucket seats from a 2005 GTO in my 1967 GTO. I am 6'9" tall and all legs. I had the seat track set back a bit. The seats look good and for the first time in my life I have to move the seat UP a little bit to comfortably reach the pedals. Good luck.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Told ya I was short!......Hi Paul!:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Told ya I was short!......Hi Paul!:cheers



Hello, Eric. Hope things are well.


----------

